# Insulator insolence...



## matthew lucier (Feb 14, 2021)

Keep seeing insulators and was wondering if these are collectable. I do have others. I set the 10 oz. Salute in for reference to sizes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------

